# Madame Butterfly 1956 Performance on Cuban TV



## enanca (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello to all of my fellow opera fans! I thought you'd enjoy seeing some clips I recently posted on YouTube from a live television broadcast in Cuba in 1956; I believe it's quite extraordinary for a Caribbean Island, at that time especially. Opera was broadcast there in prime time several times a year during the late 1950's, before the Cuban Revolution.

These highlights are from a 16mm film of an abridged version of the opera which I've been restoring. I have previously posted here requesting your help finding American Tenor Fred Cushman, who is also featured in several of the clips. I understand that he was from New York, and performed regularly in Havana. If any of you know anything about him, I would be most interested in hearing from you ([email protected]) All of the pertinent information about the performance (cast, etc.) is contained on the YouTube links. Enjoy!

Madame Butterfly's Entrance Act I





Madame Butterfly Pinkerton Love Duo Part A Act I





Madame Butterfly Pinkerton Love Duo Part B Act I





Madame Butterfly Un Bel Di Vedremo Act II





Madame Butterfly: "Ah! M'ha Scordata" Act II





Madame Butterfly & Child Act II





Madame Butterfly Dormi Amor Mio Act III





Madame Butterfly Suzuki Pinkerton Sharpless Trio Act III





Madame Butterfly Finale Act III


----------

